# Where to get pupae?



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm going on a trip for a month and I need blue bottle pupae, but everywhere I look they are out of stock. Where is everyone getting their pupae right now? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jun 24, 2020)

You need pupae or flies?  Trap your own.  All you need is a screen funnel and a 5 day old piece of flounder.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 24, 2020)

Pupae. I'm going away for a month and I want to make feeding as easy as possible for the person taking care of my mantids.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jun 25, 2020)

Sure.  You can't expect the straights to do the nasty stuff.  They just don't get us, after all.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 25, 2020)

Introvertebrate said:


> Sure.  You can't expect the straights to do the nasty stuff.  They just don't get us, after all.


Exactly. Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 25, 2020)

Nevermind, I fixed my problem. I was able to collect a ton of maggots from our dumpster (my dad is disgusted but I don't really care) so I don't need to buy any! They should be pupating soon. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jun 26, 2020)

You had me at “dumpster”.


----------

